# Vacation



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

spring break comin up in 2 weeks for me. gonna be in florida for 9 days. what should i feed my Ps? like buy a hella load of feeders or use the 14day feeder cube thing


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If it is feasible, I would start feeding heavy about a week before you leave, separate them when you leave, and feed them when you return. But not knowing if you have a large shoal makes the question hard to answer.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

5 3" reds


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If they are in a 55, that is almost 10" apiece if you divide them and you only need 3 dividers. That is what I would do.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> If they are in a 55, that is almost 10" apiece if you divide them and you only need 3 dividers. That is what I would do.


 Me too.

MAD


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Feed heavy the week before you leave and leave a lot of feeders in there while your gone.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Feed heavy the week before you leave and leave a lot of feeders in there while your gone.


 I would not suggest leaving feeders in the tank. If they dont eat the entire fish and just go on a killing spree, your water will be nasty when you return.


----------

